# Can High testosterone in woman stop you from conceiving?



## MyFirstNoodle

I was diagnosed in Feb 09 with PCOS. I started TTC in June 09 and changed doctors.

In Feb 2010 I had 21 day bloods and it showed I *was* ovulating :happydance: and all my hormones were fine except my Testosterone levels were 3.0 when the average womans is 2.8 

Because of the results my doctor didn't want to rule out PCOS but said its likely I was diagnosed wrong! He told me my chances of conceiving was the same as the average healthy woman but almost 9 cycles on I haven't concieved yet. 

I was wondering if having that tiny bit more Testosterone in my body would it stop me from conceiving? 

I have irregular periods and I wasn't sure if that was the cause.

Has anyone had High testosterone levels and managed to conceive without any medication?

Many thanks Ladies :hugs:


----------



## bessie

Hi i have been told i have high testorone too :nope: but i did not have cysts on my ovaries so they ruled out pcos we are trying so if you have any luck please comment i also have duplex kidneys grr just hopin to become a mummy soon fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## ANGELEYEZ30

HI IM 30 I HAVE BEEN TRYN 2 CONCIVE 4 OVR 4YRS. . .IM GETN 2 D FRUSTRATIN:growlmad: POINT WHERE SMTIMES I DNT EVEN WANT 2 HAVE SEX ANYMRE :(. . .I WAS SEEN A DR THEY TOLD ME MY TOSTESTERONE WAS A BIT HIGH SO I JST STOPED TRYN. . . NOW MY SIS GOT PREGNANT IM HAPPY 4 HER BUT I CANT STOP THINKN WHEN WILL IT B MY TURN. . .I WISH U GUYZ LUCK HOPN 4 D BST 4 ME 2 IT WOULD B WONDERFULL:cry:


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

I know what you both mean!! It hurts when you see other people get pregnant...I'm happy for them I just hope it was me!! Good luck and loads of :dust: to you both ladies!! I will let you know if I fall pregnant as I still havent had my period since the 4th of feb and had faint lines on IC tests!!!! xxx


----------



## bessie

ooo fingers crossed for you :flower: i m startin swimmin on monday to try lose some weight see if that helps even tho i had high testorone my ovaries was fine so hopefully keep us posted xxx


----------

